

You Can't Force Innovation - tburke_quark
http://techstartupgame.com/2011/09/22/you-cant-force-innovation/

======
gvb
The epitome of process is CMMi/ISO-900x. I think of this in terms of a trade-
off graph:

Vertical axis: How many _different_ items you can build

    
    
                ^
                |
      Thousands |\ 
                | \ 
                |  \ 
                |   \ 
                |    \ 
                |     \ 
                |      \ 
                |       \ 
                |        \ 
                |         \ 
                |          \ 
              1 +---+----+--->
                1  1e3  1e6

Horizontal axis: How many _identical_ items you can build.

The limit as process "strength" goes to infinity is that company can only
build one thing (but millions of that one thing).

The limit as process "strength" goes to zero is that the company can build
anything anyone can dream up, but cannot make a second identical thing.

